

Rebuilding HipChat with React.js - antouank
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/02/rebuilding-hipchat-with-react/?continue=https%3A%2F%2Fdeveloper.atlassian.com%2Fblog%2F2015%2F02%2Frebuilding-hipchat-with-react%2F&application=dac

======
jxm262
This is really cool and a great write up! I've been using React for about 6
months on my side projects and I really love it. The only issue I have now is,
where do I learn Flux? I mean I can go through the tutorials that they have ,
but there doesn't seem to be any standard Framework or canonical way of using
it.

From the article "When Flux was announced, it was just a pattern. Facebook
didn't release a library. We adopted the pattern for our new web client.
However, because we built our Flux library from scratch"

Are there any posts/blogs that highlight the different flux frameworks? Or any
recommended way to get started? There seems to be so many right now I'm
feeling kind of overwhelmed on where to start (Fluxy, Fluxxor, Reflux, etc..)

~~~
meat_fist
First decide if you need Flux at all. I've seen a lot of "React people" talk
about first getting all you can out of React-Router, and eventually if your
app gets big enough you'll "feel a need" for something like Flux. If you're
doing smaller apps as side projects, you may never even need to implement it.

But if you do, step one is read this: [https://reactjsnews.com/the-state-of-
flux/](https://reactjsnews.com/the-state-of-flux/)

Then pick one and just start playing around.

